# Best combination of science fiction & technothriller this year. Publishers Weekl



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I actually found that review just this past week-- had forgotten all about it. But I was talking to an agent in NY who told me when he's asked to pick the best book that combines two genres, he tells them The Rock. Not to be confused by the movie of the same name.

I started this book very simply-- a friend said her brother-in-law was going to be stationed at a US Air Force listening station outside Alice Springs. I thought-- hey there's a big rock in the middle of Australia. Then I remember a quote from I believe Arthur C. Clarke who said that the only way the human race would come together is if there was an outside threat. Then-- well, you'll have to read the book.

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Bob!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

The best?  Sounds like a challenge.  I like challenges.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We all like challenges.


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> I started this book very simply-- a friend said her brother-in-law was going to be stationed at a US Air Force listening station outside Alice Springs. I thought-- hey there's a big rock in the middle of Australia. Then I remember a quote from I believe Arthur C. Clarke who said that the only way the human race would come together is if there was an outside threat. Then-- well, you'll have to read the book.


I'm always fascinated by where other authors get their ideas from. Oddly enough, all my ideas come to me when I'm either driving or in the shower. Weird.

This was the first "Robert Doherty" book I read. I loved it. I agree with the NY Agent--it the best book combining two genres.

So, when you go to RWA in Australia, going to go visit The Rock?


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The Rock
"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Did you ever discover what was going on out at Alice Springs?  I've tried to find out myself and have done some research but it seems like they have it hushed up ever more than Area 51.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Not much really-- brother-in-law was stationed there in US Air Force and he worked on a lot of top secret stuff and he said if you knew the truth you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543202&sr=1-1


----------



## K. R. Whitaker (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm sorry to say I haven't read any of your books before.  I just finished my latest book (just uploaded it to amazon) and I want to take a break and read a little before starting another.  I'm looking forward to reading this one, just judging by the description and the reviews.  Thanks for posting about it.

K. R. Whitaker


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543202&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543202&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.







http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543202&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.







http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543202&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.







http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543202&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.







http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543202&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.









http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543202&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.










http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543202&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543202&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543202&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543202&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543202&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543202&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543202&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543202&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Outstanding!  Ayers Rock, aka Uluru, was strange and a little spooky to me before you got me thinking of it as an Australian Area 51.  Nice work, Bob.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

mmmmm, must add to my list


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.
"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Rock-ebook/dp/B004EPYZ2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269272&sr=1-1


----------

